# Funnel Cloud em Coruche - 23 Maio 2009



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2009 às 12:23)

Bom dia,
Como prometido, ficam aqui as fotos dos céus de Coruche ontem. 

Estava eu em casa, quando decidi ir à varanda, e tal não foi o meu espanto com o que vi.






















A pequena célula parecia estar em rotação:














Parecia querer formar uma wallcloud, mas não passou disto:





Espero que tenham gostado, e espero que hoje haja mais 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 12:40)

Espectacular registo  Pela estrutura pode ter sido uma pequena supercélula  de curta duração (quando é mesmo muito curta não se costuma definir como supercélula).
Podes indicar a hora, local exacto (coordenadas) e orientação das fotos ?



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Parecia querer formar uma wallcloud, mas não passou disto:



A wall cloud está bem visível praticamente em todas as fotos, pode não ser pronunciada mas é a nuvem um pouco rebaixada debaixo da base que se vê da zona de onde apareceu a funnel.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2009 às 13:25)

Quando vi a funnel eram cerca de 14.45h, e a célula estava a Noroeste de Coruche, porque eu peguei no carro e fui bem lá perto. Pena que quando que fui para a zona da base da célula, já só chovia e não havia nada estruturado, tirando uns quantos relâmpagos, pelo que regressei a Coruche. A última foto já não é da mesma célula, mas sim de outra que estava quase por cima da vila, a Este.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2009 às 13:55)

*Coruche *em grande!!
E pela segunda vez num espaço de tempo reduzido.

Muito bem apanhado *Nuno Figueiredo*!


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2009 às 14:11)

Belas fotos *Nuno Figueiredo *

No local certo à hora certa


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mai 2009 às 15:41)

Boas

Grande registo Nuno, altas fotografias   desta vez estavas no local certo. Estrada da Lamarosa   Em Coruche  

Para quem da próxima vez quizer apanhar algo de muito bom já sabe vai até Coruche e vira para a estrada da Lamarosa. hihih

abraços


----------



## Earthling (24 Mai 2009 às 19:24)

Muito bom mesmo!

Eu ontem também vi umas nuvens muito interessantes por cima da leziria perto de Vila Franca de Xira... e fiquei assim


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2009 às 19:52)

Excelentes! Vê-se toda a "fauna" associada a estes fenómenos... wall cloud, tail cloud, funnel cloud, arcus... parabéns


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2009 às 19:54)

_Na varanda certa à hora certa!_ 


Parabéns pelo fantástico registo, *Nuno*!


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2009 às 11:04)

Muito bom registo


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mai 2009 às 16:19)

Belos registos Nuno Figueiredo


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jun 2009 às 12:26)

Grande registo Nuno
Espectacular mesmo.

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jun 2009 às 20:34)

Só agora pude apreciar este registo.
Muitos Parabéns *Nuno Figueiredo* pelas fotos.
Espero um dia poder-mos fazer uma caçada juntos pela belíssima zona de Coruche.
Obrigado por partilhares connosco


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 08:58)

Boas fotos...


----------

